# Final Fantasy Type-0 HD releases March 17th, 2015. FFXV demo is included



## GameWinner (Sep 17, 2014)

> A demo for Final Fantasy XV will be available in 2015, Game Informer are reporting. The demo, titled Episode Duscae, will let players sample an early portion of the game.
> 
> Some elements of the progression, Game Informer say, have been altered to fit the demo format. Additionally, they state that a demo voucher will be included with Final Fantasy Type-0 HD, which will release on March 17th in North America.


 
Before today, if someone were to tell me that a FFXV demo would be released early next year I probably would have laughed and walked away. But now, I am a believer. Does this mean FFXV has a chance of releasing late next year-early 2016? Please Square, PS4 needs this!

 Source


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 17, 2014)

Now we have a bit of a moratorium on announcements of announcements, however I am not sure what goes for announcements of demos.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 17, 2014)

IGN posted some type0 gameplay but have removed it now as it wasn't the right time lol





http://kotaku.com/watch-25-minutes-of-final-fantasy-type-0-for-ps4-and-xb-1635987576


----------



## Metoroid0 (Sep 17, 2014)

what about PC's?


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 17, 2014)

Why do the protagonists from both games look exactly the same?


----------



## T-hug (Sep 17, 2014)

Here is the footage that was taken down: http://assets.ign.com/videos/zencoder/1920/18ff17f4d5b176476d3b651d67aaf595-5000000-1410951680-w.mp4
Looks really nice considering the source game.


----------



## vayanui8 (Sep 17, 2014)

More encouragement to buy a ps4. Time to get saving!


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 18, 2014)

Doesn't look too bad, and i'm actually interested in FFXV given the very badass gameplay trailer they've already released for it.
Make a believer out of me Squeenix.

Will probably end up playing Type0 on an emulator before March 17th though.

Though the PS4 is going to need more games to sell me the console. I will never buy a console just for a FF game.


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 18, 2014)

Last final fantasy I loved was 9, last one I really enjoyed was 10. Played a bit of 12 and 13, but was a bit bored by them. 

Is FFXV or type-0 more like the new ones? or will there be more of the older final fantasy flavour? Any thoughts or opinions?


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 18, 2014)

osaka35 said:


> Last final fantasy I loved was 9, last one I really enjoyed was 10. Played a bit of 12 and 13, but was a bit bored by them.
> 
> Is FFXV or type-0 more like the new ones? or will there be more of the older final fantasy flavour? Any thoughts or opinions?


Both are no longer turn based and play a bit similar to Kingdom Hearts now.


----------



## AceWarhead (Sep 18, 2014)

osaka35 said:


> Last final fantasy I loved was 9, last one I really enjoyed was 10. Played a bit of 12 and 13, but was a bit bored by them.
> 
> Is FFXV or type-0 more like the new ones? or will there be more of the older final fantasy flavour? Any thoughts or opinions?


 

It resembles Kingdom Hearts now. More of a focus on Action RPG elements.
Also, is it just me, or does the movement in Type 0 HD look... awkward? It seems so loose.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 18, 2014)

FFXV TGS trailer
ABUBUBUBUBUBUBUBIMABELIEVERNOW!!


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 18, 2014)

This shows how much "Faith" Square has in FF XV


http://m.ign.com/articles/2014/09/1...leaves-project-focusing-on-kingdom-hearts-iii


This has been Nomura's Project since the Beginning..... After 10yrs he's giving up to Focus on "other" projects


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 18, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> This shows how much "Faith" Square has in FF XV
> 
> 
> http://m.ign.com/articles/2014/09/1...leaves-project-focusing-on-kingdom-hearts-iii
> ...


 
Niiiice. Now the game might actually get done.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 18, 2014)

That TGs trailer looks like Shit tho not injecting Confidence at all


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 18, 2014)

Type-0 trailer


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 18, 2014)

Type 0 looks a bit more interesting having played the Translation for a couple hours.....But not sure if its worth buying a PS4/XBox1 just to play it


Guess I'll be fine playing it on my Vita


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 18, 2014)

Final Fantasy 15? Don't you mean Final Fantasy Forever? Because at this rate, but the time it's actually released will have gone through countless engine changes, name changes and no one will care about anymore.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 18, 2014)

Type-0 looks way more enjoyable than Final Snorefest XV. Getting that and Agito for the Vita. More Vita games are always welcome.


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 18, 2014)

Interesting. It looks like they've taken a few cues from popular open-world games like skyrim/fallout and gta on 15, and some other games for type 0. 

I feel like an old fuddy duddy saying I miss the charm of the medieval style and imaginative worlds, though I guess it's good they're trying. I don't know, it feels like they're too...grounded? It feels less other-worldly and more gritty futuristic. Not enough levity, I think is what I'm getting at. 

Or maybe I just don't know what I'm talking about. one of the two.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 18, 2014)

osaka35 said:


> Interesting. It looks like they've taken a few cues from popular open-world games like skyrim/fallout and gta on 15, and some other games for type 0.
> 
> I feel like an old fuddy duddy saying I miss the charm of the medieval style and imaginative worlds, though I guess it's good they're trying. I don't know, it feels like they're too...grounded? It feels less other-worldly and more gritty futuristic. Not enough levity, I think is what I'm getting at.
> 
> Or maybe I just don't know what I'm talking about. one of the two.


 There's always the third option of you just sharing your opinion because you're entitled to one. Regardless of what others say.


----------



## AceWarhead (Sep 18, 2014)

TGS trailer for FFXV is out.
And I must say, it looks really, really good.
Excited for when this is released.


----------



## Ulieq (Sep 18, 2014)

ff15 is not going to be out by xmas 2014.......wow.  fail.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 18, 2014)

Ulieq said:


> ff15 is not going to be out by xmas 2014.......wow.  fail.


No one expected this.


----------



## bradzx (Sep 18, 2014)

Wait, is this Type-0 that English Translation actually release and later on, owner of Final Fantasy Type-0 order them to shut down for good cuz they didn't English version on PSP?   If does, then no thank.  I don't like anyone waste their effort for nothing for PSP version.   I just like see their release to see how much they are hard working for translation until owner force them shut it down for patch.  I rather PSP version.  HD is just graphic upgrade.  Nothing else.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 18, 2014)

Dunno why everyone is being so harsh on XV, Ive never enjoyed a single Final Fantasy game but XV just looks gorgeous and more enjoyable than anything ive played in the past.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 18, 2014)

Wow! This is looking very promising, a true HD remake of Type-0, and XV is teasing actual next gen.

FF's were evolving to a fully dynamic "Active Time Battle" for a while already, now is the time of maturity, it seems.. Still, the "spirit" is right there for me, with that massive, fantasy creature.

Now, I would LOVE a good if decent character design along the technical side of the thing, kind of sick with the creepypasta androgynous look of men for years since the main culprit, Advent Children's Cloud and their improbable "emo" hair crazy fashions even Sangoku is blushing.. It's not really wrong as X-2's Nooj was, I could not suffer "him" (?) at any rate, but so much so it is getting kind of, ridiculously weaboo there, killing almost any of that impressive, "realistic" fiber from the rest of your work, my dear SE crew.. Sort of like a full show of XIII's Snow without his (God bless it) hood on, know what I mean.. *chills* ...


----------



## eriol33 (Sep 18, 2014)

Metoroid0 said:


> what about PC's?


if they want to release it, it probably will be released by the end of ps4 life cycle. look at FF III and IV DS. there has been rumor about FF XIII PC as well.

for some reason I'm less excited with the game seeing its mechanics looks like kingdom hearts series.


----------



## CathyRina (Sep 18, 2014)

Type-0 looks awesome.
FFXV looks like its made for the Twilight audience tbh. 4 gud lookin duuds riding a benz through the area.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 18, 2014)

I know that the FF XIII saga is done and all, but I'm still not convinced that there won't be some sort of inexplicable appearance from Lightning. Toriyama doesn't seem like a man who'd give up on his waifu that easily.


----------



## razielleonhart (Sep 18, 2014)

as nice as it is coming to the PS4 i still like it better on my Vita


----------



## Kalker3 (Sep 18, 2014)

eriol33 said:


> if they want to release it, it probably will be released by the end of ps4 life cycle. look at FF III and IV DS. there has been rumor about FF XIII PC as well.
> 
> for some reason I'm less excited with the game seeing its mechanics looks like kingdom hearts series.



http://store.steampowered.com/app/292120/

FFXIII will released in 2 weeks


----------



## CathyRina (Sep 18, 2014)

That moment when you realize that the PS1 games cost the same amount of money as FF13 on steam.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 18, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I know that the FF XIII saga is done and all, but I'm still not convinced that there won't be some sort of inexplicable appearance from Lightning. Toriyama doesn't seem like a man who'd give up on his waifu that easily.


 The games do share the same mythos. As well, Type-0 and XIII-2 were considered to be connected at point. So it isn't outside the realm of possibility.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 18, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> The games do share the same mythos. As well, Type-0 and XIII-2 were considered to be connected at point. So it isn't outside the realm of possibility.


 

Weren't they all supposed to be connected in that Fabula Nova Crystallis saga thingie?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 18, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> Weren't they all supposed to be connected in that Fabula Nova Crystallis saga thingie?


Apparently not. The games were only supposed to share the same mythos. Never to truly intersect. As far as I know, the only time this was reconsidered was during the development of Type-0 and XIII-2.


----------



## Kamiyama (Sep 19, 2014)

Eh, waiting for PC versions. Because:



eriol33 said:


> if they want to release it, it probably will be released by the end of ps4 life cycle. look at FF III and IV DS. *there has been rumor about FF XIII PC as well*.


 

It's already in Steam for 12.99e and even with -10% off from that.


----------



## GuardianSoul (Sep 19, 2014)

Good to see this game again, the FFXV trailer looks amazing. Shimomura's work is beautiful, like always.

Oh and by the way, free trailer music recreations for everyone!


----------



## eriol33 (Sep 19, 2014)

Kamiyama said:


> Eh, waiting for PC versions. Because:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
btw can someone help me to confirm the languages option? I currently live in NZ and registered from Indonesia. I really want to buy the asia version with japanese audio... I'm still holding my pre-purchase until I know what version I will get if I buy it from NZ region. can someone from other regions confirm whether you see the same language options?


----------



## Arras (Sep 19, 2014)

eriol33 said:


> btw can someone help me to confirm the languages option? I currently live in NZ and registered from Indonesia. I really want to buy the asia version with japanese audio... I'm still holding my pre-purchase until I know what version I will get if I buy it from NZ region. can someone from other regions confirm whether you see the same language options?


Yeah, I get that too. Does the asian version even have English text? (or for that matter is it even that important to have voices you don't understand?)


----------



## CathyRina (Sep 19, 2014)

Option 1:
Optional japanese voices
Option 2:
Japanese voiceover DLC

13-3 hat a voice over DLC for free. Drakengard 3 didn't got it for free, unfortunately.


----------



## eriol33 (Sep 19, 2014)

Arras said:


> Yeah, I get that too. Does the asian version even have English text? (or for that matter is it even that important to have voices you don't understand?)


 
My friend in Indonesia told me the language option displayed is Japanese... Dang, looks like I'm holding my purchase. As a non native speaker, I prefer to listen the original Japanese. It will sound more genuine. Maybe it's just Asian thing.


----------



## Ryupower (Sep 19, 2014)

well, some people might like this
Final Fantasy Type-0 HD Will Include Both English And Japanese Voices


----------



## CathyRina (Sep 19, 2014)

Ryupower said:


> well, some people might like this
> Final Fantasy Type-0 HD Will Include Both English And Japanese Voices


 
I like it.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Dunno why everyone is being so harsh on XV, Ive never enjoyed a single Final Fantasy game but XV just looks gorgeous and more enjoyable than anything ive played in the past.


I feel ever so sorry for you.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 19, 2014)

Northern Nemesis said:


> I feel ever so sorry for you.


I have no idea what this is even supposed to mean.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 20, 2014)

Clips of live gameplay are making the rounds on the interwebs if any one is interested.


----------



## CathyRina (Nov 11, 2014)

Slightly relevant


----------

